# jobs



## jane12345 (Feb 10, 2013)

hi my family is moving to the costa del sol in june what is the best way to find english speaking jobs


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jane12345 said:


> hi my family is moving to the costa del sol in june what is the best way to find english speaking jobs


:welcome:


if there are any they would probably be advertised in Surinenglish.com, the site for Southern Spain. Latest News

you need to know though, that Spain in general has 3x the unemployment of the UK - & considerably higher on the CDS (35%??) - & over 50% for under 24s


----------



## jane12345 (Feb 10, 2013)

thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jane12345 said:


> thank you


so what brings you to Spain?


----------



## jane12345 (Feb 10, 2013)

its something we have wanted to do for years but we waited till my son left school this year


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jane12345 said:


> its something we have wanted to do for years but we waited till my son left school this year


do you have work lined up?

I ask because in order to register as resident, which you have to do at/within 90 days, you have to prove that you can financially support yourselves & that you have healthcare provision in place


----------



## jane12345 (Feb 10, 2013)

thats what i am trying to do now ive emailed a few companies just waiting to hear back. where do you live


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jane12345 said:


> thats what i am trying to do now ive emailed a few companies just waiting to hear back. where do you live


I live half-way between Alicante & Valencia - Jávea

we have quite a few posters here on the CDS - whereabouts are you headed?


----------



## jane12345 (Feb 10, 2013)

costa del sol not sure which area yet


----------



## jane12345 (Feb 10, 2013)

any information you can give me would be gratefully appreciated about anything lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't know that area at all - only that as bad as unemployment figures are in my area - they're much worse down south


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

jane12345 said:


> hi my family is moving to the costa del sol in june what is the best way to find english speaking jobs


Sorry to sound negative but being in the right place at the right time as xabiachica said the Sur in English and possibly one of the other free papers but personally don't hold out much hope for you.Also I don't know what money you would be expecting to earn,possibly 4,5,6euros an hour if you are lucky.Sorry to dampen your spirit.Occasionally we bump into people that we know from the coast who have been here many,many years and even they say they have never known anything like it. The days of coming here and finding a job in the morning and have your afternoon siesta and say Oh I don't like that job and find another one the same day are long long gone and any seasonal work I would imagine by June will be gone.You don't even see the scratch card touts on the paseo like you used to.Rightfully if you come here with no illusions and you are prepared to work your but end off for peanuts you might drop lucky but I don't hold much hope for you

The only thing you will be guaranteed is that you will get a good suntan.Oh and I am not showing any disrespect to you but I am just telling you how it is.


----------



## jane12345 (Feb 10, 2013)

ok thank you


----------



## jane12345 (Feb 10, 2013)

wonderful dampen my hopes why dont u lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jane12345 said:


> wonderful dampen my hopes why dont u lol



it would be great if you do get a proper contracted job (cos that's what you need if you don't have a fair bit in the bank to show when you need to register) - but realistically it's unlikely


I hope you do hear back from a company which can offer you one - but to be brutally honest such things are rare as hen's teeth


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

jane12345 said:


> wonderful dampen my hopes why dont u lol


I'm not dampening your hopes just telling you how it is.Now on the other side of the coin I could have said come over they are crying out for workers over here.You have got to be realistic.Yes there are people over here from the UK who have still got jobs but I will tell you what they guard them with their bloody lives.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jane12345 said:


> any information you can give me would be gratefully appreciated about anything lol


Well, Jane, I live on the CdS, between Estepona and Marbella. What I'm going to say may not be what you want to hear but it's best to tell it as it is.

Unemployment in the Province of Malaga, which is most of the Costa del Sol, is currently running at 34% but is probably higher. Unemployment nation-wide is now at 26%. I can think of no jobs which are 'English'. This is Spain after all and to work here you need a reasonable degree of fluency.

As Xavia has pointed out, before you can live in Spain you will need to show a steady income, paid into a Spanish bank and health insurance provision, not just the EHIC. Getting a contracted job will be almost impossible as there is a queue of Spanish and Spanish speaking unemployed here already. If you are thinking of becoming self-employed you will expect to pay around 250 euros Social Security a month whether you earn 100 euros or 1000 euros.
You will not qualify for UK benefits and will receive no Spanish benefits until you have made sufficient payments into the system. They are very low, in any case, nothing like UK levels.

Some people work 'on the black' but the authorities are, rightly, cracking down on that and I have heard of raids on bars and restaurants to check for 'illegals', just as happens in the UK.

Things are truly bad here. Many British immigrants have gone back to the UK, many would like to but are stuck with negative equity in unsaleable properties.

If you are wondering why we are still here: we either have secure work or don't need to, for whatever reason -retirement with good pension/investment income being the chief one.

If you have a job in the UK, stick with it because your chances of finding legal work on the CdS are minimal indeed.

Sorry if that's not what you wanted to hear but, sadly, it's the truth, as I'm sure others will tell you too.
AS for 'dampening your hopes'......moving to another country isn't done on 'hope', it's done on realistic planning. As a non-Spanish-speaker your problems will begin on Day One....few Spanish officials and bureaucrats speak English. Why should they? Spain isn't an English county after all...and how many clerks in the DWP Office in Bognor Regis, for example, speak Spanish?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

If your son is planning on coming with you....six out of every ten young people in Spain are unemployed...and it's worse on the Costas.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> If your son is planning on coming with you....six out of every ten young people in Spain are unemployed...and it's worse on the Costas.


Sometimes I don't agree with Mary but that is part and parcel of these forums but believe me she is a hundred percent right.A lot of the posters on here are retired with secure incomes or they have secure jobs,for how long though nobody knows.Honestly I do not envy anybody coming over here in today's climate unless you have won the lottery.I know one thing for sure I would hate to be coming here in today's economic climate.don't know what's up with you today Mary you could have said the DWP office in Blackpool.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

soulboy said:


> Sometimes I don't agree with Mary but that is part and parcel of these forums but believe me she is a hundred percent right.A lot of the posters on here are retired with secure incomes or they have secure jobs,for how long though nobody knows.Honestly I do not envy anybody coming over here in today's climate unless you have won the lottery.I know one thing for sure I would hate to be coming here in today's economic climate.don't know what's up with you today Mary you could have said the DWP office in Blackpool.


I've been to Blackpool twice, SB.......It's an experience I vowed never to repeat.
So awful were my experiences there I try not to even mention the name....

Tbh, I'm surprised that people in the UK aren't more aware of how things are here. I guess for some people the dreadful UK weather casts their minds back to summer holidays in the sun.

Mind you, it has been hot in the daytime here for the past two weeks but chilly at night.


----------

